# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oscillatoria de mi acuario.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días subo unas Oscillatorias que han proliferado en mi acuario.
Es una colonia que esta naciendo en los cristales aprovechando el aumento de temperatura y de Luz.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, ¿son algas?

----------


## Luján

Tienen pinta de ser cianofíceas, o algas verdeazules, que técnicamente son colonias de bacterias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos un poco de información, su nombre se debe a su movimiento oscilante, algunas veces se puede ver como se deslizan, la próxima vez haré un vídeo para que lo podáis comprobar.
Pertenece a la división Cyanophyta o algas azules, el compuesto que le da esta característica es la ficocianina, al igual que las bacterias no tienen núcleo celular de ahí la linea tan fina para su catalogación.
Me alegra que os haya gustado, me animáis a seguir.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------

